# Preparing for Shows



## ohsoap (Nov 19, 2009)

Well I just started planning out my calendar for next year. I want to start doing craft fairs/trade shows by March. I think that will give me enough time to stalk up before then. We have quite a lot of large shows out here. So here are my questions...
Do you think one big show a month is too much?
How much soap should I have in stalk to bring?
If I am doing a big show, should I still be doing smaller farmers markets on my off weeks?

I'm going to be selling soap only, no other products. Our plan is that by next September I wont have to return to work


----------



## honor435 (Nov 21, 2009)

I brought a 100, and it was a smaller show, 20 vendors, if its big, bring alot! One shoe a month is not too much. Do a survey on what people like? I found today that people( at least this crowd) didnt like bakery smells, they liked: lavender, honey/shea, honey pach, pearberry, lovespell, coc lime verbena and omh, good luck!


----------

